
After defying tariffs, Harley-Davidson kicks off birthday bash in Europe - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/after-defying-tariffs-harley-davidson-kicks-off-birthday-bash-in-europe/
======
foobarbazetc
They didn’t “defy” tariffs. They have multiple factories around the world like
every other company.

The US is now a SPOF.

